# Cold war tanks.....



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2007)

Which would you say were the best tanks in the cold war era?


----------



## mkloby (May 4, 2007)

Very wide time period. The newer generation of tanks entered service in the early 80s while the Cold War was still on(Leopard 2, Challenger I, M1 Abrams, C1 Ariete, and the T-80).

Excluding them, I would go with the British Chieftan.


----------



## Glider (May 4, 2007)

For the era pre Chieftain then the Centurion


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2007)

Let's say up to the fall of the Berlin Wall then folks...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2007)

I cant really decide between a single one so I will go with the M1 Abrams, Leopard II and the Chieftan.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2007)

How does the T-90, T-95 and the Black Eagle tank compare to western tanks?

I which order would you put these tanks?
Ariete: Italy
Arjun: India
Challenger 2: UK
Ch'onma-ho: North Korea
K1: South Korea
K2 Black Panther: South Korea
Leclerc: France
Leopard 2: Germany
M1 Abrams: US
MBT 2000: Pakistan/China
M-84: Yugoslavia
Merkava IV: Israel
PT-91 Twardy: Poland
T-80: Sovjet Union
T-84: Ukranie
T-90: Russia
Type 90: Japan
Type 96: China
Type 99: China
Zulfigar: Iran


----------



## Glider (May 5, 2007)

didn't someone say pre the fall of the wall?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2007)

Glider said:


> didn't someone say pre the fall of the wall?



Ooooh.....I wonder who that might have been  Now, the above is just a general question for you fellas to think over....


----------



## Glider (May 5, 2007)

Thought it was familiar


----------



## HealzDevo (May 20, 2007)

I would say Challenger I then A1 Abrams and the A1 Abrams is below the Challenger I because it is less easily transported than the Challenger. It needs special handling etc. because AFAIK it is a very heavy tank. Therefore it may be less transportable. I would have gone with Leopard II or the Challenger II for Australia but instead we went for the A1 Abrams, a gas-guzzler and an ultra-heavy inflexible tank.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Well since we are going pre fall of the wall that is still a big area of time. I go for the M1 because it was in use before the wall fell.


----------

